

Idea: Dating/Meeting Site In Real Life - pepeto
http://www.entrepreneur2be.com/2007/10/18/idea-datingmeeting-site-in-real-life/

======
ajkates
Other startups have had the emphasis (or requirement) of face-to-face
interaction. This one is specifically for dating. From what I hear, it
actually works quite well.

<http://www.zoodango.com/>

~~~
pepeto
Zoodango seems interesting. I think making things random sounds much more
appealing than stuff you setup up specifically in advance so that you take out
more of that 'guilt' factor.

------
joshwa
<http://www.google.com/search?q=japan+mobile+dating+proximity>

~~~
pepeto
Good, I guess it's coming. I only hope that people will make it open not only
for dating, but meeting other interesting people...

------
falsestprophet
Yeah... that network would get kinky fast.

